
Killing Microsoft's Courier: the right decision, but not the right reasons - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/11/killing-courier-the-right-decision-maybe-not-the-right-reasons.ars
======
rayhano
Totally wrong assumptions - iOS was not a platform when the iPhone was
released. It became a platform much later.

Second, the email/connectivity issue is incorrectly reported. Email would have
been through the web. I use an ipad2 and use the web version of gmail. Most
apps have the ability to send email with content, and I am sure the same would
have been the case with the Courier.

